# Hootie is such a nice boy...



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Now that is cute!!!! Hoots= good boy!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is the cutiest picture in the world! What a nice boy


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What a fantastic picture.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Small, medium and large! And all cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Uncle Houdini, you give those kids a good lesson in how to take a nice long nap.  Great picture. I'll bet you were worried you would wake the two youngsters. :


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

You could use that on Sesame Street to show small to large. Very Cute Doggies!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aawww hootie you look so cute with those babies by you


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's so cute!! Good boy Hootie!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

so cute small, medium, & large hee hee


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

indysmum said:


> so cute small, medium, & large hee hee


Could have thrown Cruiser in for EX large.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

There's my lover boy! Way to go Hoots!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that's a cute picture, way to go Hootie, good boy




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so cute small to large. Hootie is a nice foster brother. Cute puppies.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Well done Hootie! Cute pic


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aww! That is sooooo cute! Good Boy Hootie!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the picture - one of your best.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe....so cute. Love their color and I think there's room for a few more on there


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwwww that is just precious. What a sweet picture.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweet picture small, medium and large, priceless!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awwwww he is a gent!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was just thinking that I need a Hootie fix, and there it is! You are a good boy Hootie.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow those three look great together


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

DARLING picture.... it's a Golden Train !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I heart Hootie!!!


----------

